# christmass bay or canal



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone fishing there and any luck?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Fish are there but we haven't been making it even into the ICW from bastrop marina without stopping and pulling slot reds. Live mullet, they are still there.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

I waded the south shoreline of Christmas Bay last Sunday down the road across from the condos at beach access 6. Caught one keeper spec, several dinks, a couple of rat reds, but not much more. TBH, I only fished for about 3 hrs. I probably would have caught more, but had to get home to finish a bunch of **** around the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

